# OSGI in Netbeans?



## Noisebub (19. Aug 2008)

Hallo!
Ich soll eine Client-Server Anwendung mit OSGI (Felix) in Netbeans schreiben.
Da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe wollte ich hier mal nachfragen wie ich das am besten angehe...
Ich weiß mittlerweile was OSGI ist und was es macht.
Scheint auch recht sinnvoll zu sein. 
Jedoch habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie ich anfangen soll. Habe mir ein paar Tutorials für eclipse durchgelesen ( Link ) und das bereits auf Netbeans übertragen. Doch wie mache ich weiter? Wie sehen diese Module, welche ich nun erstellen müsste aus? 

(ich programmiere erst seit ca 1.5 jahren, deshalb habe ich noch manche lücken)

grüße


----------



## Wildcard (19. Aug 2008)

Ich würde dir empfehlen auf Eclipse zu wechseln, da Eclipse selbst auf OSGi basiert und daher optimalen Support bietet.
Wenn du dich von Netbeans jedoch nicht abbringen lassen willst, vermute ich mal musst du dich selbst um das Bundle Manifest und so weiter kümmern.
Der Aufbau eines Bundles ist im Prinzip immer der gleiche. Im Bundle Manifest gibst du deine Dependencies, exportierte Packages usw. an und der Activator wird beim PlugIn start aufgerufen. Ab da ist es dann normale Java Programmierung mit einigen zusätzlichen netten Features.


----------



## foobar (19. Aug 2008)

Falls du an die Netzbohne gebunden bist, kannst das hier verwenden: http://www.aqute.biz/Code/Bnd


----------



## Noisebub (19. Aug 2008)

okay.... also ich bin an netbeans gebunden... kann nicht auf eclipse umsteigen...
ich habe jetzt noch eine (sehr "dumme") frage:
was sind diese bundles? normale java applications? Enterprise applications?


----------



## Gast2 (19. Aug 2008)

Also so wie ich es verstanden hab sind Bundles eine Sammlung von Files die auf deiner platform installiert sind...
also quasi sind es plugins...


----------



## Wildcard (19. Aug 2008)

Bundles können alles sein. Java Programme, property Dateien, Hilfe Dateien,...
Ein Bundle ist ein erweitertes jar, das zusätzliche Informationen im Manifest mitführt die vom OSGi Framework ausgewertet werden.
Nun, was immer dich auch an Netbeans bindet, ich würde zumindest den administrativen OSGi Teil in Eclipse erledigen. Eclipse ist wirklich ein Segen wenn man für OSGi Frameworks programmiert.


----------

